# For Rajah, my gift from God



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I'm sorry you've found us under such sad circumstances. 

I am sorry for your loss of your beautiful Rajah. I can tell from your words how special she was and how much she meant to you. 
I'm also sorry for your loss of your husband, I believe they've found each other. 

Sleep softly beautiful girl.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

*There is a piece of heaven in your home..*

God bless you.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

We are all crushed to hear of lose. There are times that we cannot make sense of life. It is only during these times that the God we know, is the only One that can help us come to gripes with it. We also know that God gave us the hearts to continue on. Our hearts go out to you during this time and pray for peace for you.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It's so hard when we lose them. When your ready maybe you will find another one that needs you as much as you need her or him. When I lost my Allie I got another golden a few months later. She can never take Allie's place but she has found her very own place in my heart. I needed her and I was so lonely without my Allie. I am so very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cherie*



ARK Cherie said:


> She came into my life at nearly my darkest hour. My beloved husband and soul mate had died suddenly and unexpectedly. For the first time in my life, I was without a dog. That house felt SO empty I dreaded coming home. Then word came that a Golden Retriever in Northwest Arkansas needed a home. Rajah and two other dogs were living in a 10 X 10 pen waiting for their forever homes. God was at work! My beloved niece called with this wonderful news and brought the dog to me. Rajah needed a home and I needed her. This beauty was about 4 years old, already spayed and low-jacked. She fit in with my rescue cats with patience and tolerance. Two rescued cats loved Rajah and snuggled up to her for warmth and comfort when they were tiny and afraid. Though full grown now, they still loved her and stood up on their back legs to rub their faces against hers. My neighbor said, “I don’t think she will be much of a watch dog.” I don’t think anyone ever got a Golden Retriever as a watchdog, but I felt totally safe with her in the house. She was always there to welcome me home after a long day. She was a “needy” girl, asking for attention anytime I sat still. I was happy to pet, hug and praise her. I needed all the love I could get, too.
> After 6 ½ years of love, laughter and loyalty, my beautiful girl died within three hours. The crushing news came at 1:00 a.m. This bundle of warmth, love and life was gone from my world. As I struggle through the first days without her I expect to see her patiently waiting for me in the hall, quietly asking to go outside or excitedly awaiting a treat. Her death has left a huge hole in my heart and my life. I know she and my husband would have been best buds if they had met in this realm and I have to believe she is now with Scott and our other furry children. How happy I will be to rejoin all my loved ones beyond the Rainbow Bridge.


Your Rajah was truly a gift and I'm sure she's with Scott. I hope that when you heal a little, you will share your gift of love with another needy Golden Retriever!!
I added Rajah to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-9.html#post5868441


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Rajah. You both found each other in a time of need and helped to heal each other, what a wonderful way to remember her. I hope that in time you will find another to love.


----------



## ARK Cherie (Jul 26, 2015)

Rajah was actually my second Golden Retriever rescue. Beautiful and loving Beau was dumped by some cruel moron and waited for days by a neighbor's home for them to come back. We already had 4 dogs and were hesitant to adopt another big dog. While we tried to make up our minds, the dog pound picked him up. My husband, Scott, called to see what their policy was--7 days without being claimed and he would be put down. We waited to see if anyone would come for him and when no one did, we brought him to his forever home. This was our first experience with Goldens and Beau was awesome. He was wonderful with our other dogs and protective and gentle with all children. It broke our heart many years later when a tumor affected his breathing and we had to put him to sleep. I knew when I got another dog that I wanted another Golden Retriever. Beau so affected the neighbors on each side of us that they got golden retrievers, too. My health is so poor right now that I have had to quit my job. When I can care for a dog again, I will be looking for another Golden Retriever. Thank you for your kind thoughts. Forgive my long ramble!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



ARK Cherie said:


> Rajah was actually my second Golden Retriever rescue. Beautiful and loving Beau was dumped by some cruel moron and waited for days by a neighbor's home for them to come back. We already had 4 dogs and were hesitant to adopt another big dog. While we tried to make up our minds, the dog pound picked him up. My husband, Scott, called to see what their policy was--7 days without being claimed and he would be put down. We waited to see if anyone would come for him and when no one did, we brought him to his forever home. This was our first experience with Goldens and Beau was awesome. He was wonderful with our other dogs and protective and gentle with all children. It broke our heart many years later when a tumor affected his breathing and we had to put him to sleep. I knew when I got another dog that I wanted another Golden Retriever. Beau so affected the neighbors on each side of us that they got golden retrievers, too. My health is so poor right now that I have had to quit my job. When I can care for a dog again, I will be looking for another Golden Retriever. Thank you for your kind thoughts. Forgive my long ramble!


So sorry for your loss of sweet Beau-he was quite an ambassador for the breed. Sounds like my Smooch. After losing Smooch, we adopted Tucker. I am so sorry to hear about your health. Praying you get well fast.


----------



## Maryb (Jun 13, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know how difficult this time is for you right now and I will be thinking of you and sending you warm thoughts.


----------

